# Mazda offers unlimited mile warranty



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Not sure if this is in the US as well but it's here in Canada. Great for those who put a lot of miles on their car.

http://www.mazdaunlimited.ca/

Something to ask your dealer.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Covers only vehicles operated in Canada.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Not sure if this is in the US as well but it's here in Canada. Great for those who put a lot of miles on their car.
> 
> http://www.mazdaunlimited.ca/
> 
> Something to ask your dealer.


generally


Actionjax said:


> Not sure if this is in the US as well but it's here in Canada. Great for those who put a lot of miles on their car.
> 
> http://www.mazdaunlimited.ca/
> 
> Something to ask your dealer.


Does it cover "commercial miles"?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Not sure if this is in the US as well but it's here in Canada. Great for those who put a lot of miles on their car.
> 
> http://www.mazdaunlimited.ca/
> 
> Something to ask your dealer.


Those deals always look good till you read the fine print.

Get back to us when you read the vehicle use/ industry exclusions that the warranty doesn't cover.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

"Mazda vehicles currently or previously used for taxi, courier/delivery service, police/security, snow removal, emergency services, competition/racing or as an off-road vehicle are excluded from the Supplemental Unlimited Distance Warranty"


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

mp775 said:


> "Mazda vehicles currently or previously used for taxi, courier/delivery service, police/security, snow removal, emergency services, competition/racing or as an off-road vehicle are excluded from the Supplemental Unlimited Distance Warranty"


thought so


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

mp775 said:


> "Mazda vehicles currently or previously used for taxi, courier/delivery service, police/security, snow removal, emergency services, competition/racing or as an off-road vehicle are from the Supplemental Unlimited Distance Warranty"


Good Spotting Mp775!
As I thought, fine print exclusions. In some ways it shows how this whole Circus has grown. Folk just dont read the fine print!


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

mp775 said:


> "Mazda vehicles currently or previously used for taxi, courier/delivery service, police/security, snow removal, emergency services, competition/racing or as an off-road vehicle are excluded from the Supplemental Unlimited Distance Warranty"


I think any car manufacturer that offers any mileage warranty (limited or unlimited) excludes vehicles that are used commercially. I extended my warranty 2 years ago with Ford (way prior to signing up with Uber or Lyft) and it's in very bold font that any commercial use voids the warranty.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Not sure if this is in the US as well but it's here in Canada. Great for those who put a lot of miles on their car.
> 
> http://www.mazdaunlimited.ca/
> 
> Something to ask your dealer.


You need to buy yourself some rose-coloured glasses. Then you can blame those for the stuff you toss out!


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Commercial use aside, not bringing the car back to the stealership for every "recommended service" in the owner's manual would void the warranty anyway.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

The Jaguar 3yr warranty is unlimited miles with no problems with work use.

I know blokes that have put 150knon in 3yrs on their XJLs and had no issues.

Audi warranties are no so good in the UK as they only give 60k over 3 yrs as standard.

Though I believe you can purchase an upgrade to 80k and 4yrs plus others.

Glad to see VAG have faith in their product.

Top few use Mazdas for Private Hire/Taxi use in the UK to comment.

I believe BMW are also unlimited miles with no problem with work usage.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

So last I checked my post I didn't say anything about how you use the vehicle. Just stating what was being offered.

Also how does Mazda know how you are using the car? Oh that's right they don't. There are people who drive to work and back around here and in a day put 100 KM in driving. You can do your own math on that.

I would understand if you were painting your car as a commercial vehicle. But if you are doing UberX you are not.

Again before you go off the deep end how about you say thank you and STFU.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> So last I checked my post I didn't say anything about how you use the vehicle. Just stating what was being offered.
> 
> Also how does Mazda know how you are using the car? Oh that's right they don't. There are people who drive to work and back around here and in a day put 100 KM in driving. You can do your own math on that.
> 
> ...


Wow.

What an arrogant fool.

Do you think dealers/manufacturers are stupid?

But like those doing UberX in the US who think it best to lie to the finance or lease Co and also to their Insurance Co and indeed the Police if you are pulled over and asked specifically if you are working for Uber/Lyft/Sidecar.

You are immature enough to think telling lies is part of a legitimate business plan.

You Sir are a cock of the highest order.

Now GFYUILP

The BPOYRDYML


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

UberLuxbod said:


> Wow.
> 
> What an arrogant fool.
> 
> ...


Again obviously someone who thinks he knows more than the rest of the world. Yes, dealers and manufactures are stupid. Unless you have something that shows what you are doing with the car you tell me. HOW WILL THEY KNOW?

I bet you are one of those full disclosure types. Good luck with that. For someone who puts in 15 hours a week I'm not so worried.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Again obviously someone who thinks he knows more than the rest of the world. Yes, dealers and manufactures are stupid. Unless you have something that shows what you are doing with the car you tell me. HOW WILL THEY KNOW?
> 
> I bet you are one of those full disclosure types. Good luck with that. For someone who puts in 15 hours a week I'm not so worried.


Do what you want little boy.

Your entire business plan is based on lying and deception.

I will enjoy your downfall.

As like many just like you I expect you will be on here moaning and *****ing about what Uber did to you.

And how you didn't know.

Its not my fault.

Blah, blah.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

UberLuxbod said:


> Do what you want little boy.
> 
> Your entire business plan is based on lying and deception.
> 
> ...


Little boy? I'm your age.

Funny you didn't learn anything in your 44 years on the planet.

You didn't learn anything from Uber? It's easier to get forgiveness than ask permission.

And again you didn't answer my question if you are so smart. How will your dealer know you are doing Uber? You can drive the same miles legit. Not like you have Uber on your car. (Or do you.)

Think before you speak.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Again obviously someone who thinks he knows more than the rest of the world. Yes, dealers and manufactures are stupid. Unless you have something that shows what you are doing with the car you tell me. HOW WILL THEY KNOW?
> 
> I bet you are one of those full disclosure types. Good luck with that. For someone who puts in 15 hours a week I'm not so worried.


Your mostly right, most car dealerships or car companies won't know that your doing commercial work. The giveaway that you are doing some kind of commercial work is the mileage. Typical or average miles for a person driving to/from work are between 40 to 50 miles a day, 5 days a week. Some insurance companies set your rates based on miles driving during a 6 and 12 month period.

Some companies look at "Commercial" use as a work van or work car, using it to drive to multiple locations - not just livery services. They also use the "Not for commercial use" around fleet vehicles, so that companies that may purchase 10 or 20 cars at a time have to pay an additional amount because of hard use.

Most of the time you can play dumb, even when racking up the high miles. Depending on how the warranty is written, you may need to visit the dealership for oil changes and the like to keep the contract valid.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> You didn't learn anything from Uber? It's easier to get forgiveness than ask permission.


lol a grown man should not be following this maxim.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Hagerty (Nov 2, 2014)

UberLuxbod said:


> Wow.
> 
> What an arrogant fool.
> 
> ...


Immature response. Since when am I working FOR Uber? You do not understand the working relationship we have. You dope smokers don't have a problem hiding that fact from the police, do you.


----------

